
Bumblebees confused by iridescent colors - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2018-05-bumblebees-iridescent.html
======
dingaling
Honey bees seem to be misled by fluorescent colours, presumably as a result of
the effect on UV wavelengths. Fluorescent materials shift UV light into the
visible range so perhaps my jacket looks like a big hole in the vegetation,
perhaps they think it is clear air and are then surprised to find something
solid.

------
phyzome
Ah, clever! I suppose it must not be too difficult to throw a wrench in the
workings of those highly optimized/specialized little insect brains.

------
jxramos
That is awesome

